# No car here any more



## Berrak (May 14, 2009)

Preparing for my 5 m2 green house in my garage.

First the garage side - well isolated by the way its built.
It will not be freezing temperatures inside. Newer hot in summer.







From the front and my house. Drawback - has to carry a lot of water outside.
Doors are facing north.







What a mess. Had to move everything from back.






In the past before drainage around the garage water came into the garage and a concrete was set in order to get the water flowing from the back.
It has been a tuff jobb removing the concrete and today I am ready.
Now I have to clean up and week 22 the green house will arrive.






Now it will be fun when the hard work is over:rollhappy:

Will be continued..........


----------



## Ernie (May 14, 2009)

I love this idea. Can't wait to see how it pans out! 

-Ernie


----------



## eOrchids (May 14, 2009)

You know when your an orchid addict when you decided to turn your garage into more growing space!

Sounds like a fun project! Keep us posted...


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2009)

Why carry the water when you can run a hose and insulate the line?


----------



## Hien (May 14, 2009)

Although the garage looks different from the outside, the inside looks quite american.


----------



## Candace (May 14, 2009)

Curious, by why would you need a greenhouse inside it?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2009)

Candace said:


> Curious, by why would you need a greenhouse inside it?


I was wondering that, also. We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2009)

He previously stated that that way he could control the temps? I didn't really get it but... Personally, I would just extra insulate the walls, put in a vent and add HID lighting to use the whole space.


----------



## nikv (May 15, 2009)

I would just put a greenhouse roof on top of the existing garage and run a water line out to it. :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (May 15, 2009)

Leave existing garage, put greenhouse on top. Walk from lawn into
door of greenhouse. Of course, it would look like your on stage when 
working out there. Good Luck! Wish we could do a greenhouse. Clark


----------



## Berrak (May 15, 2009)

Some explanations.

I have already used 15 m2 outside so I cant put up anything more outside - rediculous Swedish rules. And I am definitley not allowed to put something on top of the garage.

I can have 70-80 % humidity in the green house but I cant have it within whole garage and anyway I need the other space for storing.

Water into the garage - maybe next year.

I can stop growing in a room in the house - which my wife like to have for another purpose.

I will have much better temperatures - lower then I can give my cold/intermediate plants in spring and early autumn.

Checked this morning - 20 dec C were I have my orchids that like low temp. - 10 deg C in the garage.


----------



## Berrak (Jun 4, 2009)

Not much time now - watering and building take all free time.

1. Sunny days - building frames.







2. Mat inserte by a friend






3. Main finished






Tonight i built a frame of impreganated tree wich I insalled under the greenhouse frame so it will be 10 cm higer. 203 cm instead of 193 cm.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2009)

Berrak said:


> Tonight i built a frame of impreganated tree wich I insalled under the greenhouse frame so it will be 10 cm higer. 203 cm instead of 193 cm.



Oh impregnated WOOD/LUMBER! After you're done maybe you can build a house inside the greenhouse; and then a green house inside the house...
oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

Much different than I expected. Will you be using artificial lights?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Berrak (Jun 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Much different than I expected. Will you be using artificial lights?



Of course 3 x 150 W Metal halide and 2 x 58 W flourescent lamps.
Also control unit for humidity and temperature. Humidifier, heater, fan.

At last the house is ready - need only to take in electricity and then I can start. Very tired at the moment due to building the house ready all the whole weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 7, 2009)

looks great!
congrats!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats on your new gh :clap:!!!! I would like to see it completely done and full with orchids...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 9, 2009)

Orchid people do crazy things! I have got to watch this thread to see how this turns out! Congrats Berrak! Question: When you water, where will it run off too?


----------



## Berrak (Jun 15, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Orchid people do crazy things! I have got to watch this thread to see how this turns out! Congrats Berrak! Question: When you water, where will it run off too?



I will water into a bucket and throw away the water outside.

Testing light right now.Will start with this

2 x 150 W metalhalide







2 x 58 w flourescent lamps


----------



## Gilda (Jun 15, 2009)

Who needs a garage for the car !! Orchids need a greenhouse ! That looks great ,and I am looking forward to seeing it filled with slippers !


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2009)

And people think I'm crazy! :crazy:


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> And people think I'm crazy! :crazy:



Many have indicated that they are quite sure, actually. oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> And people think I'm crazy! :crazy:



:rollhappy:



Scott Ware said:


> Many have indicated that they are quite sure, actually. oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2009)

One of our older orchid club members also has a greenhouse constructed in the basement of his new house. Up near the adirondacks, their climate is like sweden pretty cold. By using a preformed greenhouse structure, you don't have to use nails/screws or damage/alter the walls of the garage or basement, and if you do end up having space outdoors when removed it can be used again. It does a better job of keeping in the moisture, which could be bad if you have any wood or any porous surfaces in the basement/garage. Easier to put together a greenhouse from a kit, as long as the directions aren't in Mandarin (unless you speak it), than lining the whole inner surface of a room especially more so if it is a large room. Of course, you could hang pipes from the ceiling to drape clear plastic from, taped together that would hold in moisture and heat, but not look as cool or be as sturdy as mounting things on the walls/ceilings of the greenhouse (like fan tubes or exhaust vents)


----------



## Berrak (Jun 19, 2009)

Goooosh - finished - but will improve it during winter. As you can see I have room for mor slippers:rollhappy:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 19, 2009)

That looks great !! :clap:I love the big cache pots sitting on the floor..remind me of old chamber pots !


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!! Nice arrangement for a start, but there is alot of space available!!! Fill it wiselly... And look that long Phrag spike!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2009)

Not to worry -- it will be filled up before you know it.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jun 19, 2009)

Im a basement grower too...what is the footcandles of those lights? I have two 400 watt bulbs...just wondering whatcha got going on. 

From my experience you'll come to loath watering into the bucket, having to move each plant. I gave up on that years ago. I hooked up a hose to the sink upstairs, and now I water straight onto the cement floor then give a vacuum with the wet/dry vac. The 2 x 4s that are the base of the frame I staple the plastic to hold most of the water inside if I give a quick vacuum in between to make sure there is not an excess of water on the floor.

That said, everyone does it differently and hopefully has moderate luck. No doubt you'll tweek it as you progess, but youll have fun doing it!!! Good luck! Grow 'em big.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2009)

Not bad, keep us posted.


----------



## Berrak (Jun 22, 2009)

First report - I set the control on 75% humidity the first day - a misstake.
Next morning 93% - and wet, wet,wet. The floor was covered with water.

I stopped the humidifier and putted in an extra fan blowing on the floor.
Now after 2 days its 65% during day and about 85% during night.

The floor is still a bit wet and it will probably take some days before it dries.
Temperature is today 25 dec C when the sun has been shining the whole day.

I expect up to 30 deg Max in summer during the hottest period.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice photos! oke:


----------



## Berrak (Jun 24, 2009)

Today I took down 3 laelias and placed them very bright.






Then I got the idea of putting up another net which was tricky without taking out the plants. Now I will have good space for those that need a lot of light:rollhappy:







My neewest plant bought from Magicboy seem to like the environment.
It has already started to grow after the shipment and replanting.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice!!!! Who can stop you now???


----------

